# Granberg vs Panther Pro



## Final Strut

My wife has it in her head that I should cut slabs off of all the beetle killed pine we have in our yard and use it for siding on our chicken coop. I told her that I could do it if I had a chainsaw mill (anything to get a new toy). I now have the green light to get a mill. I am capable of building one but don't have or have access to the equipment it would take to do it so I am looking to buy one. Is there really any difference between the Granberg and the Panther Pro besides price? Is there anyone on here that would be interested in building me a mill similar to either of these?

@woodtickgreg , @Treecycle Hardwoods @JR Custom Calls and anyone else that has a CSM


----------



## Schroedc

Final Strut said:


> My wife has it in her head that I should cut slabs off of all the beetle killed pine we have in our yard and use it for siding on our chicken coop. I told her that I could do it if I had a chainsaw mill (anything to get a new toy). I now have the green light to get a mill. I am capable of building one but don't have or have access to the equipment it would take to do it so I am looking to buy one. Is there really any difference between the Granberg and the Panther Pro besides price? Is there anyone on here that would be interested in building me a mill similar to either of these?



If you don't find someone to do that for you let me know and I could always hook up the band mill and come out for a day and make sawdust........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

We have members that own both. The guy who makes the panthers comes on occasionally to hawk his wares. I think Greg (tick) has a Grandberg but you should tag him anyway cause he knows a lot about CSMs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Oh and JR just bought a CSM too not sure which one but tag him.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I have the Panther. I haven't had a chance to really use it, but I can't imagine there's over $100 worth of real difference between it and the gran erg


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I have the panther pro in the 60 or 66" length I forgot the longest bar it will take as mine is only a 50" bar. I haven't had and major issues with mine but if you don't tighten down all the set bolts well it can move on ya. At one point I thought about drilling a hole thru the bar to avoid this problem but got away from that idea as I learned to keep an eye on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have the Granberg Alaskan mill, I have had it for many years and it has served me well. I have milled thousands of board feet with it. The pro's are that every fastener on it is the same size 1/2". It is all aluminum and very light weight, Mills are heavy enough when you have to move them around. It won't rust because it is aluminum. It can be used on bars shorter than the whole length. I have broken parts on it and they are easy to get, I just order them from baily's and I'm sure they can be had elsewhere. I run an aux oil tank on mine and a helper handle on the other end just for the roller bearing that is in it. I like how I can position the handle anywhere along the length of the mill and I also put an extra cross bar on it to help hold it level and stabilize it, this can also be repositioned for different size or width logs. The measurement markings on the risers are very accurate and easy to set, again a 1/2" wrench is all that is needed. I just carry a 1/2" ratchet wrench in my back pocket so I can adjust for different thickness boards on the fly. The only con I have is the clamps for the thickness setting and that's not a big deal. They are just 1 1/2" u bolts that you can get at any hardware or big box store. I keep a few spares in my milling tackle box. When you loosen them and tighten them a bunch of times they will eventually gall and strip or break, again no big deal if you have spares. I do like my Granberg and would buy another if I needed one.
Now about panthers mills, I can't really give an honest opinion on them as I have not used them. The guys that have them should answer for their mills. I know he builds them out of steel and that they may be less expensive and that he has many sizes and options. But I cannot honestly give any other feed back on them.
Now about milling saw powerheads......go as big as you can or go home! You can't have to much power. Milling is extremely hard on a saw powerhead. Plastic crankcase saws will not survive!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Greg, I will say that the panther bolts are the same size as spark plugs and bar nuts, so a chainsaw scrench will tighten/loosen all of them. I am going to make some marks on mine once I figure out the most commonly used. I also have an anchor winch from an old boat of mine that I'm going to mount on it... then tie it off to the hitch of my Tahoe when I mill. Or at least, that's the plan.


----------



## Horatio

Limited experience, but I like my Granberg. Alot depends on the saw, you're set up, and the chain you use, I would think. I want to get a good ripping chain. I've cut a lot of gnarly, hard mesquite and butchered a rock hard ash that went down at my grandmother's house. No exp with a panther but the granburg will do the job but its devilishly hard work.


----------

